# Cute lil hair bows



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Where do you guys get these???? I have 2 here that need 'em (Boy havanese and my Nikki baby) 

Oh Dear I may be nuts but we MUST have some! 

Thanks!

Robyn 
and the kids!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

theres someone here that sells them. adorableaccentbows......something like that. she posts on here.









AND...i go to sanrio...and i buy hello kitty clips.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get mine from:

http://mollymariespretties.homestead.com

http://www.utopiasbows.com

http://stores.ebay.com/Vals-Diva-Dos_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm

Watch out, though! Bow collecting can become addictive!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

'Fess up, Marilyn! How many bows do you have???????? 

BTW, Marilyn was the one who got me started with my addiction (I'm not telling how many Lady has!) and recommended those bow makers to me!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

My favorite dog bows come from:

http://www.dogform.com/

She has an after Christmas sale going on now. Her bows are beautiful and addictive, so watch out!
Quincymom


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Jan 11 2005, 12:22 PM
> *My favorite dog bows come from:
> 
> http://www.dogform.com/
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree...Dogform has the best bows!!! And... they are addicting. I don't know who has more hair accessories, my daughters or my maltese!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

OMG, I had absolutely NO idea they had these cute things!! I think I will be in trouble with BF for sure now!! It has gotten so bad that I have things sent to MY WORK instead of to the house!!!







LOL.........


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a word of advice.....stay away from the bows with charms attached. They are adorable in the pictures, but get woven into their topknots and make a terrible mess. I nearly had to cut one out once.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think some people use both elastics at once and some just use one in case the other breaks, so it's your choice.

As far as being crooked goes, I find that if the bows have the small elastics, they don't move around as much.

Many of the sellers like both Molly Marie and Val offer a barrette as an option. I do a regular topknot with the papers, then barrette the bow right underneath it if the bow I'm using has a barrette.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I see both Digby and Lady's photos are on the Mollymaries page. Very cute! 

Why do they have 3 elastics attached? Do you all use paper when making the top knots? I feel very unsure about this whole process. I put the girls' hair up in the bands from https://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd...ds?xCcdvpbe;;48

Their hair isn't really long enough for me to do much more than have the one top knot with the hair sticking up and out of the top of the band. I do cut the bands out at night and brush the hair. I have special scissors for that so I don't pull hair out. Sadie's stay in pretty good, but poor Sassy's is a mess. That's because Sadie pulls at Sassy's topknot until it is all sideways. I wish I could put bitter apple on the top knot to keep Sadie from fooling with it, but I'm afraid it would yellow the hair. Today I'm trying a bow in Sassy's hair to see if it makes it harder for Sadie to get a grip. Ironically Sassy has nicer hair than Sadie so I've been telling Sadie that she is only pulling the topknot out because she's jealous. Good grief! I've gone to the dogs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bhei Jei Mlatese has a wonderful tutorial on how to do topknots.

http://www.bhejei.com/groom-topknots.htm

So does Jackie, JMM, featuring her Mikey Man. Perhaps she could share it here????? (Hint, hint!)

I use the mesh papers from Sally's to wrap the topknot before adding the bow. It looks neater because it keeps the ends in. It stays nicely, but I do change it everyday.

I started letting Lady's topknot grow as soon as I adopted her. She's very used to it and never "messes" with it. In fact, she comes running when I tell her it's time to fix her hair! I love the look of a topknot, even in the summer when I keep her pretty short.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh dear. 

I just bought quite a number of bows! They are all so cute! I have a little chocolate male havanese and managed to find a couple fo bows for him to (Well like 4!LOL) Maltese are easy they are white and everything goes. But for Chewy he is brown and a boy so only a few colors for him. 

Fun anyway! I cannot WAIT until they get here whooohooo!!!

Robyn 
and the kids


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat_@Jan 13 2005, 09:57 AM
> *But for Chewy he is brown and a boy so only a few colors for him.
> 
> Robyn
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would love to see a picture of him!! What a cute name! :lol:


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm quite the newbie to the foofie set-but I absolutely covet those little bows!!! How long will one bow last? They are reuseable? I'm looking at the prices, and while I find them expensive, if I can use them, for several weeks at least then it's worth it!

I must sound like such a dodo,







but she must have some little pink and purple bowsies in her hair!!

BTW, Joe, we need a smilie with a little bow on top.....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, they last forever! Years, probably. The well made ones are stiffened and fray checked and sewn. That's why some of us have so many!

You don't use the bow to make the topknot, you just attach it after your topknot is made. (I posted a link to a great topknot how to one page 1 of this link, I think)That way, you just take the bow off without cutting the elastic when you redo it and pop it back on next time.

I've only had an elastic break once, I think, but it's easy enough to sew a new one on.

I store mine in plastic containers made for thread spools I get from Joann's so they stay clean. Walmart even has containers for crafts and beads that will hold them.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

*Dashes off to shop for bowsies*









Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got some bows on ebay from 
BowsbyBeth

She does really great work and is VERY reasonable and nice to work with.
She will custom make too if you want.

I bought some for Brink when I was waiting on him, but I realized I didn't much care for the boy in bows thing. I like him better with his hair short on top...so I don't ever use them. But, they are nice bows!


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jan 11 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Yes Laura makes nice bows, but her prices have gone so high now!!  Also her shipping charges I feel are high for what she is charging, especially mailing them within the same province.  I have had items that weigh more actually cost less so I do not know why she is charging so much for her shipping charges.  Also too her prices are listed in US funds so I have to convert to Canadian funds so it makes the price higher.  $6.00 US to send bows within a province is crazy - that works out to about $7
> 
> Digby has a few of her bows too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=29162*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Marilyn, thank you for your compliments on my Dogform Bows. I always enjoy making my bows for you and Digby







) I wanted to comment on a couple of things you mentioned in your post. My dog bow prices are very fair with respect to most available in the marketplace. My bows start from $6.95 and most are under $10. I have a few on my website www.dogform.com that are over $10 based on the complexity of the design application, cost of materials and the time it takes to make the bow. The #1 comment I receive from my customers is the amazing value of my bows in comparison to others. My bows are reknown for their unique ribbons, embellishments and truly one-of-a-kind designs. As as an interior designer by trade, my customers buy my bows b/c they are professionally designed, last a long time b/c of the high quality craftsmenship and they love my personalized service of customizing their dogs bows for the show ring or simply b/c they love a certain shade of pink or a particular beading application that I do. As far as shipping is concerned, I charge LESS than the total shipping cost. The price is based on the actual shipping cost PLUS the GST, the gift box and the protective bubble envelope mailer. Unfortunately, for Canadian residents, shipping is more and always has been, within Canada than it is from Canada to the USA. Within British Columbia, Canada, the cost of shipping a small packet is CAD$6.41 PLUS the GST PLUS the gift box and protective bubble envelope mailer making the TOTAL shipping cost MORE than the US$7 shipping rate I charge. The shipping cost from Canada to anywhere in the USA is US$6. I hope you and Digby are enjoying the warmer weather and please give Digby lots of hugs!!!! Laura


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Laura, welcome to SM









Yes your bows are beautiful no doubt about that! Digby is a lucky little girl to have some of your bows. They are one of a kind and unique.

It is shipping costs that I had problems with in my post. I guess someone here did not like the fact I said your shipping was too high.

I have had items sent to me from Victoria, jewelry which was heavier than dog bows and it only cost me $3.00 Canadian!!! So I do not see how you can charge US $6.00 for ONE bow! Perhaps in smaller padded envelopes and smaller boxes might lower your cost. Hmm if people are paying you in the US funds, then when you receive their payments and converted to Canadian dollars you are getting more, if I figured that out correctly. 

Sorry I am a cheapie when it comes to shipping charges, that is just me. 

Anyways welcome to SM, Digby says thanks for the hugs, and our weather is more like Vancouver weather right now - okay who sent that rain here LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70536
[/QUOTE]

Hi Marilyn,

You mention you still do not see how I can charge US$7 for shipping within Canada...let me explain a few things to help you out.

First, the price I charge for shipping is based on the actual shipping cost plus the GST, the gift box and the protective bubble envelope mailer which makes the TOTAL shipping cost MORE than the US$7 shipping rate I charge.

Unfortunately, for Canadian residents, shipping is more and always has been within Canada than it is from Canada to the USA. 

It's unfair for you to compare my shipping costs with that of this other vendor who sold you jewellery and conclude I charge more than I should. Either they were paying for a portion of the shipping cost for you, like I do on my Canadian shipments, or the jewellery was sent as an envelope rate versus a package rate or they have a business account with Canada Post so their shipping rates are lower based on their annual Canada Post shipping expenditure -- or any combination of these.

I pride myself on giving my customers the best bows and service however, like the old saying goes "you can't please everyone all the time" and as I say "unfortunately" so. 

I also don't charge my customers for handling and extra goodies included with every shipment.

I trust this resolves the misuderstanding you have with my shipping costs. 

Best Barks,
Laura


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, so insanely old post but...

do you all know if bowsbyval can put clips on the back of any bow?? or just the ones she specifies? i'm kinda confused


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Jun 9 2005, 10:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Jessica, Val can put clips on the back of bows. Her bows are aweome








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71182
[/B][/QUOTE]

yay! definitely going to order about ten of those haha. they're soo cute!

have any of you dealt w/ cosmo dogs? she has some really unique ones


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm sorry for butting in here.. but $7 US??? i would be sooo outta there! i pay like $2 - $3.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Have any of you noticed that if you buy a bow from glamour dog its $5.99 shipping.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know about shipping bows, but I get my pet supplies shipped to me about once a month and I order bulk and the shipping for a lot of merchandise like what I received yesterday was only $6.71. So, I think I would have a hard time spending the same amount for one little tiny hair bow







but I look for discounts and try to keep the cost down on my supplies..like shampoo,conditioner, pee pee pads, brushes..etc. for Indy..Oh and of course I always have to order new toys each time, as if he really needs another toy







I just put on his new PJ's this morning that I ordered and he looks so adorable..I may not put bows in his hair, but he is still dressed with class


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Question , are they clips or rubber bands because I can't even get the bands in ii love the clip its really the old fashion baby clips for the hair and they put a cute clothe bow on them


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

First off no the person I bought the jewelry from did not pay a portion of the shipping, she charged exactly what I paid, not like some that add in extra costs. Well then maybe she had a business account due to her high volume.

Sorry I just cannot rationalize paying $7.00 US for a 1 bow being shipped within the same province. So be it
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71184
[/QUOTE]

Hi Marilyn,

Unlike your jewellery vendor I charge LESS than the total shipping costs.

PLUS, I include a FREE bow (goodie) with purchase valued at $6.95 to $9.95.

I do this to compensate for Canada Post's rates. Unfortunately, the rates are higher in Canada than to the USA -- and then there is that darn GST we have to pay here in Canada on shipments, unlike to the USA. 

Canada Post rates are based on weight and bows are EXTREMELY light in weight thus the reason why shipping ONE bow versus two, three or four etc. does not make any difference in what Canada Post charges.

Like yourself, I too wish Canada Post shipping rates were lower like that of our neighbouring USA rates to ship dog bows from the USA to Canada. At least on shipment within the same province you think Canada Post would give us a break...afterall it's funded by us tax payers! 

If you would rather not have a free bow for Digby and only pay the USA shipping rate of US$6 I can do that for you







Your my neighbour (live in the same province), a valued customer and a wonderful lady with one heck of an adorable doggy!!!!

Best Barks,
Laura
dogform.com


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 9 2005, 10:56 PM
> *i'm sorry for butting in here.. but $7 US??? i would be sooo outta there! i pay like $2 - $3.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71185*


[/QUOTE]

LOL - I am a cheapie too. I charge 1.20 shipping but in most cases end up refunding 1/2. First class is about 60 cents to ship and I ship in a little box with bubble wrap. (I get pretty little boxes from an electrical supplier for free of all places) I guess it depends on packaging. But if you want priority mail that is different. Its 3.85 no matter what size box it is for the weight. I did ship a doggie snowsuit to Canada up above Washington and was shocked that it was only 6.00. (airmail) Guess it depends on the shipping choice. UPS and Fed-Ex are EXPENSIVE, and not worth it in my opinion. 

I just sent a HUMONGOUS over sized box to france and it was 35.00 - I though that was awesome. (We are talking BIG - barely fit in the backseat of my car) 

Robyn


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Does anyone know of a few good books on how to make bows? I would like to make bows for Lacey myself. I have spent a fortune on bows for her.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dogform_@Jun 17 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Unlike your jewellery vendor I charge LESS than the total shipping costs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73470*


[/QUOTE]

THAT IS SUCH CRAP! there is no way that shipping would be MORE than that IN THE SAME PROVINCE

charge whatever you want, but spare us and don't lie about it.


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 17 2005, 09:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SUCH CRAP! there is no way that shipping would be MORE than that IN THE SAME PROVINCE

charge whatever you want, but spare us and don't lie about it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73552
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your a little confused. I never said shipping is more than that in the same province I said it's more to ship within Canada than it is to ship from Canada to the USA.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dogform_@Jun 18 2005, 01:32 AM
> *Your a little confused. I never said shipping is more than that in the same province I said it's more to ship within Canada than it is to ship from Canada to the USA.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73574*


[/QUOTE]

Awesome? you're the one who is confused. i was replying to your comment that you charge LESS than the total shipping cost of your bows, which is outrageous. especially considering in marilyn's case you're shipping to the same province.


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 18 2005, 06:03 AM
> *Awesome? you're the one who is confused. i was replying to your comment that you charge LESS than the total shipping cost of your bows, which is outrageous. especially considering in marilyn's case you're shipping to the same province.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73583*


[/QUOTE]

"Puppylucy" it was "MomtwoMaltmuffins" (Marilyn) who has a problem paying my shipping cost because as she said in her post dated June 8 2005 11:00am and I quote "Sorry I am a cheapie when it comes to shipping charges, that is just me." 

I do charge LESS than the total shipping cost WITHIN my province AND OUTSIDE my province. I live in British Columbia, Canada and here are my shipping costs:

USA - US$6 (Canada Post rate CAD$5.60 plus the gift box and bubble envelope mailer which cost CAD$1.97)
CANADA - US$7 (Canada Post rate WITHIN the province of British Columbia is CAD$6.41 plus GST (7%), the gift box and bubble envelope mailer and OUTSIDE the province of BC the Canada Post rate is more depending on the distance so for example, I recently shipped bows to the province of Ontario, to a customer in Toronto and the rate was CAD$9.25 plus GST of 0.65 cents, plus the gift box and bubble envelope mailer)
INTERNATIONAL - US$7 (Canada Post rate CAD$6.95 plus gift box and bubble envelope mailer)

The math speaks for itself. I charge LESS than the total shipping cost to my customers in Canada and I choose to pay for a small portion of the shipping cost for them









Yesterday in my post dated June 17 4:32pm, I offered "MomtwoMaltmuffins" the same shipping rate to the USA of US$6 if she would prefer that over a free bow for her Maltese, Digby


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has so many hair bows and clips. Some of the bows I don't like...they are fraying. But I do have to admit they are addicting. Next week when I get paid I have to order her some new summer ones and of course a 4th of July bow. I am even trying to find a bow for her to wear to my granddaughters first birthday party.


----------



## wrigsmom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dogform_@Jun 5 2005, 07:05 PM
> *"My dog bow prices are very fair with respect to most available in the marketplace. My bows start from $6.95 and most are under $10."
> 
> "As far as shipping is concerned, I charge LESS than the total shipping cost. The price is based on the actual shipping cost PLUS the GST, the gift box and the protective bubble envelope mailer."*


Hi Laura,
In the past, I have purchased bows from you at ebay and they are very nice. I was getting a set of SIX bows for around $18 (give or take a dollar), it was a good value, even with the $6 shipping tacked on. But I will not bid on single bows starting out at $6.99 and $7.49 ... I don't care what materials they're made out of, that's simply too high when you factor in the steep $6 shipping. That's over $13 for one bow. So, I totally agree with Marilyn on this.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Which is better to get latex bands, metal flat back barrette, or french clip barrette? Does one stay in better then another? Buster always trys to get them out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a lot is personal preference. I use the latex bands. I think they are more comfortable for the dog since they are lighter, but doing a proper topknot with the papers, etc. is a bit more work. The flat metal barrette doesn't hold much hair so you'll have to do a topknot with bands anyway and then clip the bow to it. The french clips are heavier, but seem to work best for those who think they are all thumbs!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 10 2005, 07:37 AM
> *Have any of you noticed that if you buy a bow from glamour dog its $5.99 shipping.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71252*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Kodie,

Your right, it's kind of a "bug" in our system, we know :T Up until now we have not figured out a good way to offer automatic shipping options based on items. $5.99 is our base price.

Usually if a person only orders a bow, or a boa, or a $3 letter, or $6 collar, or a charm, or a treat, or any of a bunch of other little items, we try to catch it before it goes out and call the customer and ask if it's ok to just send it in a pink envelope and charge them the $.60 cents instead of the $5.99 I'll be the first to admit, our system is pretty automated and I'm sure we've missed several. 

I would never reccomend anyone pay $5.99 shipping on a small item like that. 

Until our system becomes more automated with appropriate shipping charges, we always welcome people to give us a call so we can work to get them the best rate possible. 

I know you shouldn't "have" to call a company about something like that, and we are working on it. but in the meantime, if there is anything we can do for anyone, just give us a call.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

edited because i don't want people to think i'm a rude little brat because of one response







so i'm withdrawing my comment.


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 23 2005, 06:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

thank you~!

dogform, you should LEARN something from this woman
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74613
[/B][/QUOTE]

"Puppylucy" I have spoken extensively with Canada Post regarding their rates because I would like to ship my bows cheaper. 
Unfortunately, Canada Post's cheaper rate is classified as "other letter-post" and they ONLY accept documents and/or paper under that rate to the USA.
Within Canada the problem is Canada Post's maximum dimensions on the "other lettermail" rate is 380mm x 270mm x 20mm -- the length and width are OK but the thickness of 20mm, which is 2cm, is too small since the bow alone is that give or take and then a box to protect the bow so it won't crush plus an envelope makes the overall thickness more than the Canada Post maximum allowable thickness otherwise I would.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 23 2005, 07:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

thank you~!

dogform, you should LEARN something from this woman
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74613
[/B][/QUOTE]


I would have been popped upside my head at your age for speaking that way to an adult. That was quite rude.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jun 23 2005, 08:52 PM
> *I would have been popped upside my head at your age for speaking that way to an adult.  That was quite rude.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74789*


[/QUOTE]








i'm sorry that you think what i said was quite rude. i'm just trying to understand what part you think was rude.. if you're objecting to me telling dogform she should learn by glamourdog's example, then i disagree.. i've been talking with her back and forth for awhile about what i believe are unneccessary shipping products. yes, i could have phrased it a little more politely, but it was a quick response that i didn't think through. i'm not fond of editing posts, but if it offends you or anyone else, i would be glad to. 

i don't like to offend anyone







but i thought dogform was unreasonable, which is why i said what i did..

i hope you don't think badly of me because of this.


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 23 2005, 09:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i'm sorry that you think what i said was quite rude. i'm just trying to understand what part you think was rude.. if you're objecting to me telling dogform she should learn by glamourdog's example, then i disagree.. i've been talking with her back and forth for awhile about what i believe are unneccessary shipping products. yes, i could have phrased it a little more politely, but it was a quick response that i didn't think through. i'm not fond of editing posts, but if it offends you or anyone else, i would be glad to. 

i don't like to offend anyone







but i thought dogform was unreasonable, which is why i said what i did..

i hope you don't think badly of me because of this.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74807
[/B][/QUOTE]


"Puppylucy" my shipping rates are based on Canada Post rates. Other than that there's a gift box and a bubble envelope which are both necessary and very reasonable at CAD$1.97 for the two. 

"glamourdog" can send a bow cheaper thru her US postal service than I can here out of Canada ~ it's not a matter of me learning something from her, it's a matter of Canada Post rates. 

The other point here is that I pay for a small portion of my Canadian customers shipping rates both within BC and even more outside of BC to compensate for the higher rates within Canada. 

You mention above that you "could have phrased it a little more politely (to me), but it was a quick response that (you) didn't think through". I forgive you and I don't expect you to agree with Canada Post rates...I don't either. Canadians only dream of having the same rates you do in the USA.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dogform_@Jun 23 2005, 11:43 PM
> *"Puppylucy" my shipping rates are based on Canada Post rates. Other than that there's a gift box and a bubble envelope which are both necessary and very reasonable at CAD$1.97 for the two.
> 
> "glamourdog" can send a bow cheaper thru her US postal service than I can here out of Canada ~ it's not a matter of me learning something from her, it's a matter of Canada Post rates.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks for understanding







i know a lot of people who are a lot less forgiving than you. i guess i should get mad at the post office rather than you, huh?

hope you don't harbor any resentment


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 24 2005, 06:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for understanding







i know a lot of people who are a lot less forgiving than you. i guess i should get mad at the post office rather than you, huh?

hope you don't harbor any resentment








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74842
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your welcome "puppylucy"









Your human so of course I forgive you









Thank you for understanding the Canada Post shipping rates...I give my best to my customers...shipping at the lowest possible rate, paying for a small portion of my Canadian customers shipping, buying the most economical gift boxes and bubble envelopes available and including a free bow









I don't harbor any resentment against you and welcome you to visit my website and enjoy a free bow for your maltese Lucy









Best barks & hugs,

Laura


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Jumping in here kind of late and don't mean to be controversial, but I have bought many bows from Laura. Yes, the shipping is high, I expect that when I do mail order, which I do alot of from many companies. To offset that, I bought quite a few bows at one time from her, she held them for me till some of the auctions on E-bay closed so that they could be shipped together, was always very accomadating, did up special colors, beading etc for me, and her packaging and little gift boxes were always first rate. I would do business with her again anytime.
(c'mon topknots, grow back!)
Quincymom


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Jun 24 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Jumping in here kind of late and don't mean to be controversial, but I have bought many bows from Laura. Yes, the shipping is high, I expect that when I do mail order, which I do alot of from many companies. To offset that, I bought quite a few bows at one time from her, she held them for me till some of the auctions on E-bay closed so that they could be shipped together, was always very accomadating, did up special colors, beading etc for me, and her packaging and little gift boxes were always first rate. I would do business with her again anytime.
> (c'mon topknots, grow back!)
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=74961*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you "quincymom"









I always truly enjoy making my dogform bows for you and your wonderful furbabies









Actually right now on eBay I am having a special summer celebration on my dog bows since this is the first week of summer







I have bows in 2 paks for $9.99 to $11.99 that's only $5 to $6 each so be sure to drop by for some great deals! I'll be listing some more auctions shortly and I always welcome requests









Many of my customers have asked me where do I get my inspiration from?

I believe it comes from my training as a professional interior designer and having the privledge and honor of designing and installing custom home interiors. I have a fond appreciation for "handmade products of quality and beauty" and my bows are basically one-of-a-kind. As a former performing classical ballerina, figure skater, gymnast and a sewer since the age of 10, I have experience with "designing for the show" and have studied the great artists, architects and designers of the 17th and 18th century. I admire the great fashion designers of our time including Dior, Chanel, Versace and Valentino. Dior was greatly inspired by the form of a "bow" in his creations. To me the bow is a very special symbol that we can all relate to. 

My greatest inspiration comes from my dog. I have a yorkie named Bonzi, pronounced Bon-sai, who recently turned 13 this past April. She is the living breathing embodiment of unconditional love. She is truly a gift in my life.

A famous French proverb says "The best thing about a man is his dog"


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

omg. lady's mom.. i was on that site for the longest time. it's all your fault~! it's sooooooooo addicting.. i guess we just want the prettiest things for our babies! thats all....


----------

